
The sound of a man flying by - chha
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnrkbeta.no%2F2011%2F11%2F18%2Flyden-av-en-mann-som-flyr-forbi%2F&edit-text=
======
chha
The original story (in Norwegian): [https://nrkbeta.no/2011/11/18/lyden-av-en-
mann-som-flyr-forb...](https://nrkbeta.no/2011/11/18/lyden-av-en-mann-som-
flyr-forbi/)

